# Hello pictures of pup from breeder she is 4 weeks old



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

Luna is real quiet today  she did eat and pee but just not happy (((( any how cant wait until she is feeling a bit better gave her meds she is resting I hate seeing her like this . the breeder I have been talking with sent me pictures of the little girl she looks good but why are her eyes pink and not black rimmed is it because she is too young??????


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, I think she is adorable


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

She is adorable. I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure others will have some insight.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Even within the same litter pigment develops at a different rate. I don't think that pink eye rims at four weeks is a big worry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Laurel had pink eye rims even at 6 weeks but they changed. Sorry to say , however that she wasn't from a reputable breeder.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Deborah ,

did your puppies eye rims fully come in ???? this one i posted is from reputable breeder ......

Anna


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes they did!!!!!!!Good , that pup is lovely!! I'm sure they'll change.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

From the looks of the lemon on the ears I would* imagine* the pigment will fill in. Remember the whiter the hair the less pigment---usually! not always. I would not let that keep me away unless you plan on showing.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Luna is real quiet today  she did eat and pee but just not happy (((( any how cant wait until she is feeling a bit better gave her meds she is resting I hate seeing her like this . the breeder I have been talking with sent me pictures of the little girl she looks good but why are her eyes pink and not black rimmed is it because she is too young??????


 
Oh dear Ana I am glad sweet Luna is resting. Between the meds and her operation, that's just what you want her to do. So please don't worry, unless she is showing any signs of pain, which she sounds like she is not in.

As far as pigment goes I'm not sure what age they come in, but I tell you what, she is a cutie, and my Leo had lemon ears :wub: Oh my goodness, ohhhhhhhhh I LOVED them soooooooooooooooo much. But they did fade  It was too adorable for words.

Give sweet Luna many kisses and a huge huge huge hug to yourself.

Praying for a very quick recovery.

Love,
Christine


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those ears are very dark but it is no guarantee the pigment around the eye will come in. It's very diffcult to tell too much at four weeks.


----------

